
Resilient SSH tunnel app (keep alive and conn retries) - davrodpin
Latest version of mole, 0.5.0, adds two new features that increases the resiliency of an established tunnel:<p>* Idle clients do not get disconnected from the ssh server since Mole keeps sending synthetic packets acting as a keep alive mechanism.
* Auto reconnection to the ssh server if the it is dropped by any reason.<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;davrodpin.github.io&#x2F;mole&#x2F;
======
jimrandomh
Interesting! I previously tried to do this with autossh, which seems like it
does approximately the same thing, but autossh didn't seem to work in my use
case. That use case being, I have a laptop with VMs, and ssh tunnels between
the host and the VMs; when the laptop goes to sleep, sometimes the connections
break when the laptop wakes up, because some timeout expired and sleeping
hosts can't send or receive keepalives. I'm not sure why autossh didn't work,
but I'll give this one a try!

------
wikibob
For the uninformed, can you explain how this is different or better than Mosh?

